# Picked up the prints!!



## PixelRabbit (Jun 21, 2014)

Got in to town today finally to pick up my first two prints, they are both 30in on the long side.  **** definitely just got real, I'm so pleased with them!  

Not the greatest pictures of them but had to share 




IMG_9570-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_9567-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats, little bunny.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Eddie!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 21, 2014)

Sweet prints!!  Did you end up printing out the "flaming" orange trees?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 21, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Sweet prints!!  Did you end up printing out the "flaming" orange trees?



Thanks Pro! No, just these two to start but is on the list!


----------



## Designer (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 21, 2014)

Bright nail polish.  :mrgreen:


----------



## acparsons (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice abstracts!


----------



## CAP (Jun 21, 2014)

Very neat.

Also nice nail polish.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks all 

Ah, the nail polish, that would be my dear assistant, Miss Emily, she was home for the week


----------



## scotts2014se (Jun 21, 2014)

They really look great!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 21, 2014)

Looking Good.Those are some big prints.


----------



## mishele (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool beans!


----------



## pgriz (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice!  So which one are you sending my way?


----------



## EOV (Jun 21, 2014)

Those are so great!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 21, 2014)

They look great, Judi! I'm sure they're gonna look fantastic on the wall and make wonderful conversation starters!


----------



## darkchild (Jun 22, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2014)

You got them!!    They look great!

Yayyyy, bunny!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank soooo much all! I'm still smiling this morning  I'm a happy bunny!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 22, 2014)

I love the first one! How exciting! I NEVER print my pictures, except a few of the kids here and there. Hopefully someday I'll have one worth printing!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Jazzie, you should try it you might like it!


----------

